

Anyone Who Does Not Do This, Will Be Fired.Thank You.Have a Nice Day-Jeff Bezos - manuelroth
http://apievangelist.com/2015/07/09/the-new-aws-api-gateway-anyone-who-does-not-do-this-will-be-fired-thank-you-have-a-nice-day--jeff-bezos/

======
wmil
Could someone edit the title and put spaces after the periods and around the
dash? It's really bothering me.

------
mikehawkins
He was ahead of the curve.

APIs are definitely the way forward but there are still some hold outs - and
increasingly, many of the social platforms such as Twitter and LinkedIn are
putting limits on the type of data they share.

~~~
emodendroket
What benefit is there, really, to Twitter or Linkedin to allow other people to
leverage their resources for free?

~~~
michaelbuddy
in my view, it's user growth. get more users consuming from your platform,
then they can consume it across all their media and devices and on some of
those transmission platforms or devices you can monetize.

~~~
emodendroket
Well, I presume that's why they offer an API, but does then allowing unlimited
use outweigh the costs?

------
spacemanmatt
I still quote this in internal meetings, about decoupling our business
components.

